# sound on NFL Network



## tray1187 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey guys, is it me or does tonights game on NFL network sound awesome?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I didn't watch the game. Which network was it?


----------



## tray1187 (Jul 23, 2011)

It was on the NFL network thursday. I usually don't catch games on that channel but the sound was really clear. The hits were actually coming through LFE channel which is something I dont get on the regular networks. Also the players could be really be heard calling audibles (QB, linemen and Linebackers) At the begining of the broadcast there was a notification that the game was is Dolby Digital 5.1 as well.


----------



## m R g S r (Feb 4, 2012)

Sweet cant wait for the Super Bowl! Go Blue!!


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Now that I've got an Onkyo that tells me what kind of signal it is receiving, I have found out that all programming from my Suddenlink cable box is always simple stereo even though many programs have a notification saying they are DD5.1.
I wonder if other cable companys or sat tv companys do broadcast in DD5.1.


----------



## tray1187 (Jul 23, 2011)

gdstupak said:


> Now that I've got an Onkyo that tells me what kind of signal it is receiving, I have found out that all programming from my Suddenlink cable box is always simple stereo even though many programs have a notification saying they are DD5.1.
> I wonder if other cable companys or sat tv companys do broadcast in DD5.1.


You just need to go into the audio settings for your sat or cable box and make the switch. Isn't crazy to think about all the great sound you have missed out on. My brother had a similar problem with his ps3 for a year, lol. Usually if you leave the settings the way the company's tech set them to then something is gonna be missing. I just got another hddvr from from directv a month ago and after the install I noticed the sound was a bit off. A quick check of the audio settings revealed he left settings on non-DD. no offense to installers but always check their work.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

The cable box is set to DD out.
The audio is connected to the AVR with an optical cable which should pass DD if the cable box is sending it, correct?
I'll have to try it with an HDMI cable later and see if that changes anything.


----------



## tray1187 (Jul 23, 2011)

I see, well if at all possible run hdmi for all your components. Sometimes the receivers require or at least give you the option to assign audio outputs to selections. Such as dtv/hdmi or dtv/optical.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

tray1187 said:


> Sometimes the receivers require or at least give you the option to assign audio outputs to selections. Such as dtv/hdmi or dtv/optical.


Yes, mine does. I told my Onkyo AVR to input the cable box's audio through the OPT1 input. My AVR shows me that it is receiving a 'digital' signal through the OPT1 input albeit a STEREO signal, never has been DD.
I'd always figured the cable company sent a STEREO signal instead of DD so they could save bandwidth for those 500 useless extra channels.
Later I will try an HDMI cable and report back.


----------



## tray1187 (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah I hate the cable companies. Directv all the way for me. I wouldn't be surprised if your provider was doing exactly what you suggested regarding the bandwidth. Just keep in mind that not all programing will be in Dolby digital. I would try a channel that you know without a doubt is currently in 5.1 like HBO and check the sound. Basket ball on TNT, NFL on CBS and FOX was really nice. Keep fooling with it and you'll figure it out. If not you might want to trade in your current box for another.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I finally got the DD to work from the cable box!
As soon as I connected the HDMI cable, the cable box started sending a DD signal to my AVR. I didn't even have the AVR set up to use the HDMI input yet, the box was sending it over the same optical cable I'd had set up for several years. So I removed the HDMI cable and it's been sending the DD signal over the optical cable all day, yeah! (I never used HDMI with the cable box because my tv doesn't have HDMI, just analog component inputs.)
Wow, what a difference between true DD5.1 and the way I had been listening with a stereo signal and having the AVR convert that to a simulated surround sound with the DPLIIx setting. Much better sounding LFE bass, much more separation in the channels, more surround sound activity. 
Usually I'm satified with DPLIIx converting a good stereo signal (i.e. a well engineered CD), but probably my cable box does a poor job of downconverting the original DD5.1 signal to a stereo signal, so the AVR probably doesn't get a good stereo signal to work with which would mess up the DPL conversion.
Also, now the volume is much louder with everything. Before getting the DD signal, most programs had a comfortable AVR volume setting of -20db. Now with the DD signal that comfortable listening level is at -40db.
Lastnight (with the old cruddy stereo signal and DPLIIx setting) I watched the first hour of The River (with the volume at -20db), sounded pretty decent. Tonight (with the DD5.1 signal) I watched the second hour of The River (with the volume at -40db), sounded much better with the improvements that I have already mentioned earlier.
Too bad I already erased the Super Bowl from the DVR. But I do have many many hours of other recorded shows to listen to all over again.


----------



## tray1187 (Jul 23, 2011)

Congrats to ya man, glad you got all worked out. Now sit back and enjoy. As far as the settings go I can't remember which one I used. I tweaked my system for a month until I found the one I liked. I turned off the receivers EQ and which ever gave me the best low end response when I calibrated all channels, that's the one I stuck with. I believe I picked dd auto which detects 7.1 material and decodes it as necessary when watching BD.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I'll stick with PLIIx which still outputs a discrete 5.1 surround sound but then matrixes just the 2 rear surround channels.
Same for watching Bluray movies. But I also have 7.1 auto detect on so it will automatically switch off of PLIIx if the AVR receives a 7.1 signal.


----------

